# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Placas conmemorativas con los nombres de aquellos que levantaron estas presas

## jlois

Pues eso, que hace ya algún tiempo que me ronda una pequeña idea que a buen seguro a más de uno se le habrá ocurrido antes ...seguramente se habrá mencionado en algún otro hilo o foro de intenciones...pero lo cierto es que despues de un viaje relámpago que realicé este fin de semana a Almendra y a su presa, al volver a contemplarla en toda su magnitud, y al ver esa gran losa de piedra que se decubrió en su inauguración por el caudillo hallá por 1970, se me vino a la mente el porqué no se había incluido una placa con los miles de personas que trabajaron en su construcción.

Es más...porqué en estas presas y aparte del nombre del mandatario de turno que cortó la cinta no existe una relación testimonial de todos aquellos que dejaron una parte de sus vidas en levantar estas construcciones que ahora , todos nosotros podemos beneficiarnos de ellas.

Más de uno podrá exponer lo complicado de reunir los datos de aquellos que trabajaron por aquellas epocas donde los sistemas informáticos no existían jejeje...creo que en más de un caso , las empresas concesionarias , a buen seguro que aun guardan ficheros de su personal...creo que a más de uno le resulta muy sencillo decidir colocar un simple " a todos aquellos que aquí trabajaron" y decidirán que el asunto está resuelto...

Creo que a veces , lo mínimo que se les puede hacer para rendirles un pequeño homenaje es buscar la forma de que esas sombras anónimas tengan nombre y apellidos para vincularlos ya por siempre a lo que lograron hacer...

Quien sabe...con el tiempo un pequeño gesto como este conseguiría darles el merecido homenaje que parece que nunca se les dió. Esa es mi humilde impresión.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.


Jose Luis.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Además, también hubo gente que dejó susvidas por culpas de derrumbes, como ocurrió por ejemplo en la presa del Retortillo, que hallá en su construcción en los años 60 sufrió un derrumbe en el que murieron cerca de 20-25 personas. Creo que en estos casos se deberian poner placas conmemorativas de estás personas que dejaron sus vidas construyendo estas cosas que ahora nos gustan tanto.

----------

